# "Every moment red letter" vs "Every moment gets better"



## DummbGiRL

I know for sure that the original soundtrack to Aladdin, during " A Whole New World", Jasmine for sure sang "Every moment red-letter".  I remember obsessing about that line (read from the lyrics provided in the CD case) when I was 9 and asking everyone and everyone what it meant.  Whenever I hear the song sung live now, everyone sings "Every moment gets better".... Which is fine, but it always makes my ears do a double take.  I know that they rereleased Aladdin with the lyrics of Arabian Nights redone due to PC issues, which I completely understand, though I can't help but sing the lyrics I knew and danced to when I was 9.... just wondering if they did the same thing for the confusing Red Letter in the rereleased BluRay (which I have yet to own).


----------



## surferdave

When I google your lyric _every moment red letter_ I get lots of inquiries like yours in lots of various internet settings, with most descriptions of the meaning of the phrase red letter as a special event, as in a red letter day. Maybe that expression is archaic enough now that they changed it so something more people would understand.

Sorry, I don't know about the Blue Ray, I was answering your 9 year old stretching-in-her-platform-shoes self.


----------



## vladimir p

i'm not sure about the bluray version, but how do they dare change the lyrics of a perfect song, I'M MAD!


----------



## pamtaro

I bought the bluray re-release (UK version, so I didn't get the DMR points, which was a shame--I didn't realize it until I got it in the mail!) and watched it two nights ago with the sing-along feature on.  They do keep the 'every moment red letter' part in that scene. ^^ 

However, they do take out the obligatory 'where they cut off your ear if they don't like your face' line in the beginning, so we know it's not the original theatrical version.


----------



## wiigirl

vladimir p said:


> i'm not sure about the bluray version, but how do they dare change the lyrics of a perfect song, I'M MAD!



x2


----------



## MissMaryQC

Off topic a bit but I remember asking my mother what red letter moments were because of the Disney sing-a-long that featured A Whole New World. I hope they don't change it. Change is not always good; ET and Star Wars Return of the Jedi are prime examples of that.


----------



## taysimi

For what it's worth, the phrase "red letter" comes from the tradition of printing the New Testament with Jesus's spoken words printed in red because they are considered so important. That's where the meaning of "red letter" in phrases like "red letter days" comes from. 
Maybe they changed it in line with other PC changes to eliminate the religious reference.


----------



## Serendipityblah

I used to sing this song to my Aladdin and Jasmine poster every night before I went to bed.  And I was SURE the lyrics were "every moment gets better."  And then I read this and I was like "She is so silly those were never the lyrics."

So I googled it and found out I was the silly one!  Mind = blown!


----------

